# Aruba Surf Club vs Ocean Club



## Mauiwmn (Mar 15, 2017)

I apologize ahead of time if this information is elsewhere but I was not able to locate a comparison of these 2 properties.

I am planning a trip to Aruba in March of 2018 for our daughter's college graduation.  Grandparents are coming as well.  After reading all the reviews for each property, I am still not certain which would best fit our needs.  I plan to rent an oceanfront  2bed/2bath from an owner.  We own several Westin weeks at multiple locations, so are familiar with timeshares.

Is there a stark difference in properties?
Villa layouts?
One recently refurbished?
Only Surf Club has in unit washer/dryer, correct?
Noise factor at Surf Club?
Can we use pools at both locations?

We tend to enjoy a quieter location but have no problem walking to the other pools.

Thank you in advance for your insight.


----------



## ilene13 (Mar 15, 2017)

I own 3 weeks at the Ocean Club.  The 2 bedroom units at both resorts are fairly similar.  The SC units do have a washer and dryer in them but the OC has washers and dryers on each floor.  We have never had an issue using the ones at the OC.  I OC units were refurbished in 2010 and they are planning a large refurbishment in 2020.  They are in good condition.  The OC is quieter, our beach is wider and more spacious.  OC owners and guests share a fitness facility with the hotel, the SC has its own.  The OC owners and guests may use the hotel pool but not the SC pool or their beach.  The SC owners and guests may not use the OC pool and beach. The SC is larger and is more crowded.  We are very happy with the OC, we have owned there since 2000.


----------



## bazzap (Mar 15, 2017)

ilene13 said:


> I own 3 weeks at the Ocean Club.  The 2 bedroom units at both resorts are fairly similar.  The SC units do have a washer and dryer in them but the OC has washers and dryers on each floor.  We have never had an issue using the ones at the OC.  I OC units were refurbished in 2010 and they are planning a large refurbishment in 2020.  They are in good condition.  The OC is quieter, our beach is wider and more spacious.  OC owners and guests share a fitness facility with the hotel, the SC has its own.  The OC owners and guests may use the hotel pool but not the SC pool or their beach.  The SC owners and guests may not use the OC pool and beach. The SC is larger and is more crowded.  We are very happy with the OC, we have owned there since 2000.


You say
"The OC owners and guests may use the hotel pool but not the SC pool or their beach. The SC owners and guests may not use the OC pool and beach"
I understood that all beaches in Aruba are public and open to everyone?


----------



## ilene13 (Mar 15, 2017)

They may not use the palapas and chairs.  The OC owners and guests may not use them at the SC or hotel.  You can put a towel down on the sand anywhere you want to.  Some of the water sport guys rent chairs and umbrellas.  They set them up infront if the 1st row of palapas but mostly at the SC.


----------



## Luckybee (Mar 16, 2017)

It really is a matter or personal taste. We too own at the OC, and have since inception. We stayed at the SC once and with apologies to those who own there , once was enough for us, but we don't have kids travelling with us. If we did I expect we'd feel differently.
Ilene is correct in terms of the beach. We are beach people and for us, the thought of having to deal with one more day on the SC beach had me wanting to go home early , so we did   The units were very nice , and having the washer and dryer in the room was handy but having 0 personal space on the beach is just not for us. The beach , as you might be able to tell is a big part of our holiday.
Although bazzap is correct that the beaches are public, one cannot simply go over to the neighboring beach and use the chairs. There is a fair amount of history to the positions which I've outlined in the past but suffice to say I dont see the pool/ beach thing changing anytime soon (or ever  )We like having a palapa, with personal space surrounding us and we have no trouble achieving that at the OC. As Ilene indicated one could throw down a towel on the OC portion of the beach but what inevitably happens is that SC guests come over to the OC beach with the SC towels and then try to use the OC chairs and are then sent back to the SC area. In all of our trips we have seen this happen and Im sure this scene repeats itself on a daily basis.
The pool at the SC is however nicer than the OC and the lazy river is very nice, but much more crowded and we always heard loud kids while sitting on our balcony daily during our 5 night stay which we sometimes hear at the OC but not continuously. Im also sure that OC guests are sent scurrying back from the SC lazy river on a frequent basis as well.

We simply find it far more peaceful and relaxing at the OC than the SC.
All of that said we have friends who owned at both, and recently sold their OC units because they found the OC too boring (but they travel with extended family so that is also a factor)


----------



## Mauiwmn (Mar 16, 2017)

Thank you all for your comments.  Your insights are greatly appreciated.  Although I am certain both are fabulous resorts, I think neither is a good fit for our family at this time.  My family likes things to be easy on this type of vacation, very chill. 
Again, thank you for your input.  Your comments helped me avoid a possible wrong choice of vacation spot for my family's preferences.


----------



## bazzap (Mar 16, 2017)

Mauiwmn said:


> Thank you all for your comments.  Your insights are greatly appreciated.  Although I am certain both are fabulous resorts, I think neither is a good fit for our family at this time.  My family likes things to be easy on this type of vacation, very chill.
> Again, thank you for your input.  Your comments helped me avoid a possible wrong choice of vacation spot for my family's preferences.


If you want "very chill" try St Kitts Beach Club.
If you want "medium chill" try Frenchman's Cove.


----------



## Mauiwmn (Mar 16, 2017)

bazzap said:


> If you want "very chill" try St Kitts Beach Club.
> If you want "medium chill" try Frenchman's Cove.



Thank you!

Our big issue is that grandma can't make the long trip to Maui from Florida, that's why we are looking at Caribbean.


----------



## bazzap (Mar 16, 2017)

Mauiwmn said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Our big issue is that grandma can't make the long trip to Maui from Florida, that's why we are looking at Caribbean.[/QUOTE
> It should be no more than ~ 3 hours flying time to St Kitts or St Thomas.


----------



## Pamplemousse (Mar 16, 2017)

Mauiwmn said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Our big issue is that grandma can't make the long trip to Maui from Florida, that's why we are looking at Caribbean.



This may be too close for you, but we just returned from crystal shores on Marco island and it was beautiful and chill.

I'll also add that I've stayed at Aruba ocean club and I wouldn't describe it as not chill. It was nice to walk over to the JW or to a restaurant on the beach or at the "mall" up the beach for dinner.


----------



## Luckybee (Mar 17, 2017)

Mauiwmn said:


> Thank you all for your comments.  Your insights are greatly appreciated.  Although I am certain both are fabulous resorts, I think neither is a good fit for our family at this time.  My family likes things to be easy on this type of vacation, very chill.
> Again, thank you for your input.  Your comments helped me avoid a possible wrong choice of vacation spot for my family's preferences.



If you thought I was describing the OC as something other than "chill" I didn't do a very good job. The chill factor is exactly why we aren't big fans of the SC but quite like the OC. In fact that is why some find it a bit boring for their tastes.


----------



## ilene13 (Mar 17, 2017)

The OC is very "chill."  We are there weeks 51 and 52 which are very crowded regardless of which resort or island you go to but in comparison to the SC it is very laid back.  No matter where you go it will depend on when you go as to the "chill" factor.


----------



## Mr. Vker (Mar 19, 2017)

If its just me and the Mrs. we go to the OC. If we have kids/grand kids, we go to SC. OC is more laid back with access to Stellaris (Marriott) facilities. SC has the lazy river, water slide and faster vibe. Frankly, I dont like the beaches in front of either. They are crowded and the water is a bit murky. We will drive up to Arashi for clear water and snorkeling. Vicky likes the water at OC/SC, so its just me.


----------



## skyequeen (Apr 21, 2017)

We own at SC and go several weeks a year both in the fall and in February/March.  We reserve our palapa closer on the beach to the OC but on our property. We rarely use the pool chairs anymore but since they now use tags that process is easier.  This location keeps us farther from cigar smokers and noisy people on the other side of the beach.  However, a younger person might like the vibe on the other side nearer bars and restaurants on the beach and the volleyball court and pools.  Normally I don't use pools but the lazy river at SC is wonderful.  There are 3 other pools.  One with a water slide and waterfall.  Children and families love it.  You can watch the sunset over the fishing pier from the beach or sitting in Moomba with your feet in the sand and drink in your hand.  An iguana might just visit.  You can play Bingo while sitting in the pool near the bar.  You can walk to lots of restaurants if you don't rent a car.  You can walk to stores and the movies.  It is very relaxed.  There are two large supermarkets to buy groceries from at reasonable prices for the islands about $10 each way by taxi.  We also take the bus about $2.50.  People we have met who went to St. Kitts complained how they had to take taxis everywhere and how expensive it all was.  We were on the beach on St. Thomas and thought the view was fabulous but the beach itself is miniscule in comparison to Aruba.  You can walk on the beach for miles in Aruba. And Aruba is south of hurricanes, so your vacation is safe.  It may rain occasionally but won't destroy a vacation.  We will celebrate a big birthday there with all our grown kids in February.  We love the resort and the staff and the people we meet there who like us keep on coming back.  Manager Joop Bergsma is outstanding too.  We travel all over the world but relax in Aruba despite there being a lot of people at the resort.  It is a happening and happy place.


----------



## Mauiwmn (Apr 22, 2017)

skyequeen said:


> We own at SC and go several weeks a year both in the fall and in February/March.  We reserve our palapa closer on the beach to the OC but on our property. We rarely use the pool chairs anymore but since they now use tags that process is easier.  This location keeps us farther from cigar smokers and noisy people on the other side of the beach.  However, a younger person might like the vibe on the other side nearer bars and restaurants on the beach and the volleyball court and pools.  Normally I don't use pools but the lazy river at SC is wonderful.  There are 3 other pools.  One with a water slide and waterfall.  Children and families love it.  You can watch the sunset over the fishing pier from the beach or sitting in Moomba with your feet in the sand and drink in your hand.  An iguana might just visit.  You can play Bingo while sitting in the pool near the bar.  You can walk to lots of restaurants if you don't rent a car.  You can walk to stores and the movies.  It is very relaxed.  There are two large supermarkets to buy groceries from at reasonable prices for the islands about $10 each way by taxi.  We also take the bus about $2.50.  People we have met who went to St. Kitts complained how they had to take taxis everywhere and how expensive it all was.  We were on the beach on St. Thomas and thought the view was fabulous but the beach itself is miniscule in comparison to Aruba.  You can walk on the beach for miles in Aruba. And Aruba is south of hurricanes, so your vacation is safe.  It may rain occasionally but won't destroy a vacation.  We will celebrate a big birthday there with all our grown kids in February.  We love the resort and the staff and the people we meet there who like us keep on coming back.  Manager Joop Bergsma is outstanding too.  We travel all over the world but relax in Aruba despite there being a lot of people at the resort.  It is a happening and happy place.


Thank you Skyequeen for all the very useful information.  We will definately stay at this resort in the future.  Beautiful beaches, wonderful marriott timeshare and the ease of getting around make it a great destination.  Alas, we now must vacation in continental US due to issues with my mother's declining health.

Again, many thanks to everyone for the valuable insight.


----------



## Trudyt623 (Apr 23, 2017)

My family going this summer and chose to stay in SC because our children are 15 and 20 and SC was listed on a few lists as a great resort for teens.


----------

